

Vulnerability in FB Camera App Allowed for MITM Account Hijacking over WiFi - shayanjm
http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/24/security-loophole-in-facebooks-camera-app-allowed-hackers-to-hijack-accounts-over-wifi/

======
deadbea7
_Users are only vulnerable if they are using an unsecured or untrusted public
wireless network and an older version of the application._

s/an unsecured or untrusted public wireless network/the internet/

------
Pr0
The HN title is wrong; it's already been fixed.

~~~
shayanjm
Fixed the title - thanks for pointing that out.

